# you wanna see something cool?



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 14, 2018)

I did some more horse tradin' this week and got some sweet goodies. Here is one...a Simmons Hardware "Little Giant" .....now my question is was it a file? Look at the close up pics, the rat tail doesn't look to be welded, it had a round handle like a Hoe Handle with a short metal sleeve that had teeth on it, so I am wondering if it was made into a knife from something else? I cannot find anything on a knife called Little Giant...I have looked through the net at some of Simmons Hardware 1880's catalogs and see some butcher knives but.....anyone got any way of finding out? And what should I do with it?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

